# My sketches of the kids!



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

Just wanted to share my sketches of my babies! I'm working on an absolutely gorgeous great dane right now.














[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Ok, why didn't the attachments work?! I copied and pasted them from photobucket, but for some reason I can't upload pics w/ the image insert.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what went wrong there- maybe you disabled BBCode accidentally? I have no clue, but I found your pics, and will post them below:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Very very nice!!!

I do quite a bit of drawing, you can find some of my posts around here with drawings.
I just got done with a beautiful great dane myself 

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/38179-callahan-drawing.html

You should give me some critique, I think your drawings are great!


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting them for me! I am technologically challenged, so that is VERY appreciated
Pepper, you're great dane is stunning. How long have you been drawing? You have amazing technique thru every stage! Do you have an album I can check out? I'm self taught and have only been doing it a couple of years, so I could learn ALOT from you.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been drawing since I could use a pencil, but that was my first pencil drawing ever, I usually work in charchoal, here I'll show you some pages of my photobucket that have charchoal drawings.

I think you have a very well developed style, I like the first dog the most.

Here's a member's schnauzer, just a quick thing I did in pastel.

http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?action=view&current=Picture101-2.jpg

Here's another member's mastiff, the left side of the photo got a little blurry, but you get the idea.
http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?action=view&current=Picture123.jpg

California Condor, needs to be worked on a little.
http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?action=view&current=Picture171.jpg

Nile Crocodile
http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?action=view&current=Picture174.jpg

This is a whole page, you can click on the pictures, at the bottom are some more charchoal drawings and a pastel wolf.
http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?start=200

On page 12 there's also some more, but that cat one, not a good one, but the baboon looks very good in real life, not so much in photo form.

If you have any advice that would be cool.


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

All of your work is beautiful. Let's see if I can get a link to work to a couple of tattoos I've drawn!
http://http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches024.jpg
http://http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches033.jpg


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry not working for me =/


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are great... very nice.


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't figure out why my images won't upload


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

DogsByKat said:


> I can't figure out why my images won't upload


In photobucket under the picture you want there is an "IMG Code" --copy and paste that to here 
Your drawings are very nice BTW!!


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

I've tried copying the image link as well as the direct link, and neither work. I'll blame it on Vista...Anytime anything goes wrong on my computer, I blame it on Vista (subliminal frustratration induced by the Mac ad campaign!)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

DogsByKat said:


> I've tried copying the image link as well as the direct link, and neither work. I'll blame it on Vista...Anytime anything goes wrong on my computer, I blame it on Vista (subliminal frustratration induced by the Mac ad campaign!)


 Sorry--it's really that easy to post pictures (normally)--I have no clue why you are having problems--maybe another Vista user has had the same problem and will be along to help you


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Both of you have amazing talent. I'm soooo jealous. I can't even draw a stick figure right.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Here's another member's mastiff, the left side of the photo got a little blurry, but you get the idea.
> http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm435/SarasPepper/?action=view&current=Picture123.jpg


Awwww....its my Wally!!! 

Love your sketches DogsbyKat!!!


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

Wally is gorgeous, in art and reality!
I wish I could share the rest of my sketches, but I just can't seem to get it to work, and I don't think I'm allowed to post a link to my site.
I did a Rhodesian Ridgeback this spring, who had just passed away. The sketch turned out perfect and when my client picked it up...Well, let's just say her reaction is why I love what I'm doing! I'm a people pleaser, and it's a huge ego boost, so it's win/win!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

DogsByKat said:


> All of your work is beautiful. Let's see if I can get a link to work to a couple of tattoos I've drawn!
> http://http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches024.jpg
> http://http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches033.jpg



Here's the links

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches033.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/DogsByKat/Sketches024.jpg



Awesome! I wish I could do something like that!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nicely done! I love seeing other's artwork so thanks for posting!


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

Oops, I just figured out that I can attach them instead of linking them!


----------



## DogsByKat (Feb 4, 2008)

And now that I know what I'm doing, here's some of the tats.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job on the posts and the sketches  I draw pets too but only as a casual fundraiser for my rescue, or for fun.

Thanks for sharing! 

ETA: I LOVE the beagle.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay now I'm jealous!  I can paint pups but drawing never works out for me.. lol


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Okay now I'm jealous!  I can paint pups but drawing never works out for me.. lol


That's funny because I've sculpted for years but could never draw. Last year I decided to learn so I could do my own concept sketches. I think I'm doing okay for a beginner, but sculpting is definately easier! LOL


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen some of Patty's drawings and she's great 

And how many people can sculpt??


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are great! I love drawing too, it's been a favorite pass time of mine since I was a little kid. I haven't yet tried to sketch my Sadie yet. I just think she would be tough to sketch. Great sketches though!


----------

